# Bear Paw slick Stick



## LongBowHunt (Jun 17, 2014)

I have herd good reviews about the 58 inch Bear Paw slick stick. It has Bamboo limbs. They say it really shoots great. Price is 275.00. Has anyone got to shoot one of these bows?
The bow is to be made in Germany.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been curious myself. They've done a great job marketing these bows for sure. I like the Mohawk takedown recurve myself, and at $379 it seems like a steal. I think they both come with a 30yr. warranty too. 
 I know the Mohawk is on back order at Lancaster, and they couldn't give me any idea when they're getting more.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 17, 2014)

Skunkhound said:


> I've been curious myself. They've done a great job marketing these bows for sure. I like the Mohawk takedown recurve myself, and at $379 it seems like a steal. I think they both come with a 30yr. warranty too.
> I know the Mohawk is on back order at Lancaster, and they couldn't give me any idea when they're getting more.



David are you still buying bows


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm just LOOKING Martin. I can't help myself. But the truth is, I might have to get a new bow since the weight of my Mohawk is starting to hurt my shoulder.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 21, 2014)

I ordered one last week. Is to be here today. 58 inches long and 40 lbs. We will see how it shoots. There's a few videos out on  The net about this bow. All good ratings. So we will see.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 21, 2014)

Where did you order it from?


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 21, 2014)

Kustom king archery. They carry there full line of Bear Paw archery equipment.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Well my new bow came today. When I seen the box I knew something was wrong.   My bow has been crushed in the shipping process.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 23, 2014)

LongBowHunt said:


> Well my new bow came today. When I seen the box I knew something was wrong.   My bow has been crushed in the shipping process.



Good news is you get to try out that 30 year warranty...


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Kustom King is out of stock on the bow. May be 6 to 12 weeks before they get the restock of them. Have looked on line and no one has them.  Not to many Bear paw dealers out there.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone know any other places that may carry the bear paw slick stick


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 23, 2014)

I looked for a long time and never found anywhere untill you pointed out kustom king.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've bought three bows in the past 18 months via cataloges/online and never had one damaged. Somebody must have really done the Samsonite luggage gorilla commercial treatment on that bow.


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes it's very bad. As you said this is the first Damaged bow I have ever gotten. It had to be ran over by something.   Bow was tapped all over with black tape. There had been a large hole in it. It was a real downer. And now I have to wait a long time before the shipment comes in.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 24, 2014)

Well that really stinks. Tell them to make sure they ship the next one properly. PVC pipe is great for shipping longbows.


----------

